# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  cambiamento ateco in seguito affitto azienda

## Dottorstefi

Avrei bisogno di un vostro parere su quanto segue. Una srl ha affittato l'intera impresa ad una ditta individuale. a seguito del contratto di affitto d'azienda devo comunicare in agenzia delle entrate le eventuali modifiche della situazione con un modello di variazione iva. 
considerando che gli unici proventi della srl saranno quelli derivanti dalla percezione del canone di locazione, dovrò sicuramente aggiungere il codice attività 68.20.02- affitto di aziende. 
La mia indecisione riguarda la possibilità di far cessare o meno il precedente codice attività (96.02.02 - servizi degli istituti di bellezza). Teoricamente la cosa più giusta sarebbe farlo cessare perchè non si avranno più proventi derivanti da tale attività, e anche la Camera di Commercio mi ha chiesto di far cessare questo codice. Tuttavia nel mio caso specifico, la srl che ha affittato avrà dei costi riguardanti il rimborso di un mutuo relativo alla gestione della vecchia attività, avrà dei costi derivanti dalle fatture del commercialista (per la vecchia e per la nuova attività) ed avrà anche delle bollette relative all'energia elettrica: a questo punto togliendo il vecchio codice attività perderei il diritto a detrarmi tali costi...concordate? mentre invece lasciando il vecchio codice continuerei a detrarmeli.
Io quindi pensavo di procedere alla cessazione dell'attività per la camera di commercio (dove la srl risulterebbe inattiva perchè il cod ateco 68.20.02 non è iscrivibile), e per quanto riguarda l'agenzia delle entrate pensavo di aggiungere solo il nuovo codice ateco, lasciando invariato quello vecchio. Eventualmente quando la società avrà estinto il mutuo, ma ci vorranno anni, cambierò il codice attività facendo cessare quello vecchio.
Vi è mai capitato un caso del genere? voi che cosa mi consigliate di fare? che io sappia non ci sono delle sanzioni per la mancata comunicazione della cessazione del codice attività, che al contrario potrebbero esserci nel caso della mancata comunicazione dell'avvio di una nuova...
grazie a tutti

----------


## Dottorstefi

Proprio nessuno che mi dia un suo parere?

----------


## paolab

Devi semplicemente comunicare il nuovo codice attività perché quella "vecchia" non viene più esercitata. Il codice attività non comporta nessun problema, dal punto di vista pratico, nel tuo caso, serve solo per individuare lo studio di settore più corretto...vai tranqui...non crearti problemi che non ci sono :-)

----------


## Dottorstefi

> Devi semplicemente comunicare il nuovo codice attività perché quella "vecchia" non viene più esercitata. Il codice attività non comporta nessun problema, dal punto di vista pratico, nel tuo caso, serve solo per individuare lo studio di settore più corretto...vai tranqui...non crearti problemi che non ci sono :-)

  Grazie mille!... Quindi quella vecchia mi consigli di cessarla?

----------


## roby

Si, puoi cessarla

----------

